# 2013 specialized s works tarmac sl4 vs Cervelo S5



## Supercervelo (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

So got my Cervelo S5 Stolen last week and now I'm looking for a new bike, Would like to get your feed back on the new S-Work Tarmac SL4. my old S5 was very constable and fast on the flat ok on climbing. 

I’m looking for a bike I can Climb better and do few races and long rides like 200k up to 300k. also want to know how the bike handle on rough roads.

Thanks


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your bike. I have a Tarmac SL3 (expert) and just purchased a Tarmac S-Works SL4 (red Keyline color scheme). I love the bike. After reading the reviews IMO I believe the SL4 is a better bike than the Cervelo. I'd recommend taking them both out for a test ride. Keep us posted. 

I can recommend a good Specialized dealer (the only Specialized Concept store in Texas) if you are in the Houston area.


----------



## Supercervelo (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you Merc, I'm planning to test the Tarmac this afternoon, I want to see how the bike handle in the climbs and on rough roads ......


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Supertarmac may be in your future


----------



## Supercervelo (Apr 25, 2008)

I know


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you thought about a Venge? it may be perfect for what you are looking for.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> Have you thought about a Venge? it may be perfect for what you are looking for.


The Venge is a great bike, but IMO I think the Tarmac is a better climber.


----------



## chiefDave (Aug 30, 2011)

Merc said:


> The Venge is a great bike, but IMO I think the Tarmac is a better climber.


x2 ride a Venge and see how you like it. Been there done that with S5s, rode base, team, VWD (rival, ultegra, Ui2, and red) with my own wheels (Enve CC 45s on Mich Pro4) and kept going back to the S-works Venge Red and bought it. Other bike is a cervelo R3, RED w/ rotor 3D+ and qrings and the venge climbs very good, but not as snappy in the BB out of the saddle. Both have quick geometry, but the R3 is way more forgiving in the seat stays with rough road, chip seal buzz ect. 

BLUFF I would ride a venge and see if it's closer to your S5. Never rode a tarmac, as with an R3, I had that nitch covered. Good luck man!
Dave


----------

